# Have you ever been pegged?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Curiosity killed the kitty! Yet I'm curious 🤭

So, have you ever been pegged?

What is pegging?
Context: Big stan is going to jail so...





EDIT: For poll purposes, pegging includes any penetration with any object! Strap on, beads, thumb, finger, tongue, penis.
Prostate exam doesn't count, I'm happy to let everyone pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Does by the government count?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> Does by the government count?


Errr law enforcement? What you been smuggling mate?!


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Curiosity killed the kitty! Yet I'm curious 🤭
> 
> So, have you ever been pegged?
> 
> ...


Hell no! Ain't no one going or putting anything near mine, LoL!

There was a thread on here where the BH found the strap-on his WW with on her AP if I recall correctly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol how come I'm the only one who voted 😅


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Lol how come I'm the only one who voted 😅


Okay, I joined your exit only vote, LoL!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


Who said I expect it? It's nasty


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Lol how come I'm the only one who voted 😅


How many guys you think are going to openly admit being pegged ....or even thinking about it? 😂

I know they're out there, though.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


Something about shoving a sexual organ inside the small intestinal tract that turns me off.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

CrapMan said:


> Okay, I joined your exit only vote, LoL!


Your username though...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

MJJEAN said:


> How many guys you think are going to openly admit being pegged ....or even thinking about it? 😂
> 
> I know they're out there, though.


I can't believe so many try to get other people to do something that they would be ashamed to admit they did themselves. That is so lame.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

If we are talking getting screwed with a strap on then not really interested but a well placed finger pressing on the prostate can be quite fun.

When my second child was born I was getting handjobs during the post-partum period. Over the course of the 6 weeks my wife was gradually working her way into rubbing the perineal area. I never objected and after a few weeks of gradual progression she slipped a finger right in and it felt quite good. That prompted her to suggest we try anal at some point. We did eventually a handful of times. She enjoyed it but I don’t think she could ever get past the taboo/sinful aspect of it in her mind and we are pretty vanilla these days compared to a few years back at least.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe so many try to get other people to do something that they would be ashamed to admit they did themselves. That is so lame.


Sad there's such a stigma for men who like anal stimulation. The prostate orgasm is said to be intense.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> Sad there's such a stigma for men who like anal stimulation. The prostate orgasm is said to be intense.


I saw a pic of a dude getting jerked off while being pegged, and still remember the blissful look on his face. Unfortunately, the bf would vote with the guys... Exit Only...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

MJJEAN said:


> Sad there's such a stigma for men who like anal stimulation. The prostate orgasm is said to be intense.


Well there's a lot more reason to do it to a man than to a woman because women don't even have the prostate to be stimulated!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> I saw a pic of a dude getting jerked off while being pegged, and still remember the blissful look on his face. Unfortunately, the bf would vote with the guys... Exit Only...


Watching gay porn again? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

TXTrini said:


> I saw a pic of a dude getting jerked off while being pegged, and still remember the blissful look on his face. Unfortunately, the bf would vote with the guys... Exit Only...


Was that bliss or terror in his face?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Does by the government count?


I just spit my drink out   

My side hurts from laughing.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Watching gay porn again? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


I don't watch gay porn.


UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Was that bliss or terror in his face?


He looked pretty happy to me!


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Gabriel said:


> Your username though...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My ex shoved a but plug up there while we were dating. Not sure if that counts, but it wasn’t a turn on for me.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Wife is a bit shy, self conscious, a bit low on self esteem so - 
I thought that maybe she would like something out of the ordinary but I would have to purchase.
Bought this decades ago - still working fine!








The idea of a 'pegging apparatus; (or whatever they are called) - would not appeal to her. I mean, other than some kind of fetish or desire to be domineering (?!) - what is in it for a woman? And if you are a guy doing the 'pegging' - unless you have ED - you don't need any additional hardware!

However - she has learned (well, we both have) _how to use_ this device.
Backdoor stuff - nah
Butt plugs? sometimes - but a bit kinky
A piece of plastic shoved in where no light normally gets - just No. If that is your kink - why not go with a "dildo" of some sort?

And the Oster is good for back and neck massage too!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Something about shoving a sexual organ inside the small intestinal tract that turns me off.


It would never reach the small intestinal tract. For that matter, even enemas rarely reach the small intestinal tract. It's the large intestinal tract that is connected to the anus on one end and the small intestinal on the other. The small tract is connected to the large and the stomach.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

🍿


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Curiosity killed the kitty! Yet I'm curious 🤭
> 
> So, have you ever been pegged?
> 
> What is pegging?


How ironic that this was a topic on one of my other forums.

Pegging is engaging in anal sex with a strap-on. The bottom can be either a man or a woman. Most often the top is a woman, although a man can make use of such a device. They actually make strap-on dildos that are hollow and the penis fits inside. For context, top and bottom here refer to giving and receiving respectively, and hold no bearing to the terms top and bottom in the D/s sense.

I have been on the receiving end several times, and have had both good and bad experiences. If you decide to engage in this activity, remember to use plenty of lube and reapply frequently. If doing so on a woman, do NOT go from anus to vagina without, *at the very least*, putting on a new condom on the strap-on. Preferably a thorough cleaning occurs first.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

maquiscat said:


> It would never reach the small intestinal tract. For that matter, even enemas rarely reach the small intestinal tract. It's the large intestinal tract that is connected to the anus on one end and the small intestinal on the other. The small tract is connected to the large and the stomach.


Maybe they have man vision... where they have magnifying lenses in their eyes when looking at their ****s so they think it'll get that far?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> It would never reach the small intestinal tract. For that matter, even enemas rarely reach the small intestinal tract. It's the large intestinal tract that is connected to the anus on one end and the small intestinal on the other. The small tract is connected to the large and the stomach.


can’t believe I didn’t catch that. Some anatomy teacher failed them.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just ewww


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> It would never reach the small intestinal tract. For that matter, even enemas rarely reach the small intestinal tract. It's the large intestinal tract that is connected to the anus on one end and the small intestinal on the other. The small tract is connected to the large and the stomach.


ok corrected...

_Something about shoving a sexual organ inside the large intestinal tract that turns me off._


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lots of men and women like butt play. Pegging is a somewhat extreme version, fingering a less extreme one. Lots like to get their salad tossed too.

Lots of men ask for it but probably aren’t/weren’t prepared for the reality of it and most women wouldn’t be skilled at it so this can go sideways really fast. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Okay, let's get real. If men are paying attention to their health they are getting a finger up the arse at least once a year. Forget the crap US CDC guidelines and continue from age 30 til death.

So I have a female urologist with not so obtrusive fingers. You know how it feels having her palpitating the prostate looking for signs of cancer. 

I hear from quite a few gents who like their lady to massage and even milk their prostate. However, I can pass on anything more than a finger.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well there's a lot more reason to do it to a man than to a woman because women don't even have the prostate to be stimulated!


Interesting thought. I'm in a Zoom based group called the Reluctant Brotherhood. We all have or have been treated for prostate cancer. We are a very eclectic group and include at least two gay gents and others who will admit to experimenting.

One newcomer was concerned about being able to be sexually active as he has had his prostate removed. He is a bottom. I thought that the pleasure with anal was stimulation of the prostate so I was curious how he could receive pleasure without a prostate. I handed off the question to another gay gent in private chat.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Curiosity killed the kitty! Yet I'm curious 🤭
> 
> So, have you ever been pegged?
> 
> ...


I'm starting to worry about you! 🤣


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Julie's Husband said:


> I thought that the pleasure with anal was stimulation of the prostate so I was curious how he could receive pleasure without a prostate.


That is _one _method with anal play that can cause pleasurable stimulation, but it is not the only one. Very similar to how woman can have a PiV orgasm without the g-spot being stimulated. Many women also enjoy and even orgasm from anal and they have no prostate and anal from the rear won't stimulate the g-spot nor the clitoral region.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I'm starting to worry about you! 🤣


He's just so random at times!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Just remembered to vote and .....interesting. No one is willing to admit to trying it but not liking it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> I'm starting to worry about you! 🤣


He is so misunderstood. 🤣


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> That is _one _method with anal play that can cause pleasurable stimulation, but it is not the only one. Very similar to how woman can have a PiV orgasm without the g-spot being stimulated. Many women also enjoy and even orgasm from anal and they have no prostate and anal from the rear won't stimulate the g-spot nor the clitoral region.


My wife orgasmed 3 times the first time we tried anal. It was obviously very pleasurable to her but she couldn’t get past the taboo aspects of it and it’s a thing of the past. Honestly, I think she enjoyed it more than I did. Guys get excited about it because it’s different but it’s a totally different feeling than vaginal intercourse and not necessarily in a good way. It’s tight at the anus but once you are in it’s not tight at all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Only 2/3s said exit only? 
3 said no but they like to try!!! 😅



TXTrini said:


> I saw a pic of a dude getting jerked off while being pegged, and still remember the blissful look on his face. Unfortunately, the bf would vote with the guys... Exit Only...


How is it even freaking sexy a guy being pegged? 😅 does it really turn you on to bend your bf over?

The back door doesn't turn me on, in fact if we are in 69 I pull her to my face so I don't get the view between her ass cheeks. I even press them together!!

It was ex-wife's fantasy to peg me, never! Lol


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Only 2/3s said exit only?
> 3 said no but they like to try!!! 😅
> 
> How is it even freaking sexy a guy being pegged? 😅 does it really turn you on to bend your bf over?
> ...


I dunno, but I saw one guy asking on a forum for nearly 3 years with no takers (Yes, I asked 😂) so obviously some men are interested. He was also interested in play fighting. I couldnt indulge my curiosity, was already dating my bf by then and he's not interested. 

What can I say, sometimes the kitty is too curious 😂


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


That is a B.S. comment. In heterosexual relationships, there is typically some asymmetry during sexual activity due to the very physical nature of the two different sexes.

Using your twisted logic, then a woman shouldn't want a man to perform oral sex on her female genitalia unless she was open to performing oral sex on female genitalia herself. There are women who are excited by performing oral sex on their partner's penis, but would be horrified by, and repelled by a guy who they knew has performed oral sex on other men's penises. There are women who may be excited about the concept of being anally penetrated by her partner's male genitalia, but would be repelled by being penetrated by an inanimate object. It's not the same, yet you attempt to equate the two.

Honestly this kind of post just seems like another example of you never passing up an opportunity to hate on men. What purpose does this kind of post serve?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> So, have you ever been pegged?


With a strap on dildo, no.

That covered, I have been on the receiving end of anal penetration via, tongues, thumb and or fingers, butt plugs and non strap on dildos.



DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


Not me.

The thing is though, in terms of the men here on TAM, one shouldn't be surprised that many of them (not all) are squeamish about such things. Since most of them (not all), think that a blow job is some sort of magical experience, that is pretty rare outside of marriage and seldom ever found within one.



MJJEAN said:


> How many guys you think are going to openly admit being pegged ....or even thinking about it? 😂


Moi!

Although to be fair, I haven't been pegged by a sexual partner using a strap on dildo. That said I have enjoyed lots of things just shy of the strap on part. And would/will do it as well, it just hasn't happened yet.



> I know they're out there, though.


Yep, lucky them.



Faithful Wife said:


> Lots of men and women like butt play. Pegging is a somewhat extreme version, fingering a less extreme one. Lots like to get their salad tossed too.


Like my wife and I.



Faithful Wife said:


> 🍿


🍻

Although we haven't got around to pegging (using a strap on dildo). I am glad that for more than two decades, my wife will often happily use her fingers or a dildo in my anus when we share sex.

I also find it especially pleasant, when she often tongues my rectum as deep as she can go with some enthusiasm, talent and drool, while she uses her hand to pull me off. Then she will take my penis in her mouth, while using her fingers or a dildo to work on my anus. to then rinse and repeat as required.



maquiscat said:


> Many women also enjoy and even orgasm from anal and they have no prostate and anal from the rear won't stimulate the g-spot nor the clitoral region.


Yep, my wife enjoys receiving anal sex. And on average (through at least 24 years), she has mostly received penis in anus penetrative sex, at circa 5-6x a week. Of which, though she has enjoyed it through that time. It is only in more recent years, that she has sometimes experienced infrequent anal orgasms, sans any other coincident stimulation. We think that in part, it might be a consequence of the larger leg part of her clitoris that extends downwards around her vagina, getting some level of stimulation during penetration?



CallingDrLove said:


> Guys get excited about it because it’s different but it’s a totally different feeling than vaginal intercourse and not necessarily in a good way. It’s tight at the anus but once you are in it’s not tight at all.


I enjoy it and have enjoyed it for over 33 years, with different women, including very frequently with my wife and frequently with my ex-wife.

That said my experience, doesn't match what you describe.

For example with my wife, I feel two very distinct constricting rings. The first being at the entrance, with the next being somewhat deeper inside, that I mostly feel on the inward stroke and lesser on the outward stroke. While I also feel some pressure along the length of my penis. While when my wife is really into it, I feel a greater level of ring like gripping and releasing inside her rectum as I penetrate her. Likewise when my wife tips over into orgasm, I will feel a succeeding and rolling very strong gripping and releasing, deep pulsing pumping feeling, inside her rectum as well. Which also feels good on my penis and even on my digits as well.



RandomDude said:


> How is it even freaking sexy a guy being pegged? 😅 does it really turn you on to bend your bf over?


My wife seems to enjoy herself with me, either bent over with her standing or kneeling behind me. Or with me on all fours facing away from. her with her behind me. Or with me standing up spreading, while she sits between and behind my legs. As she works on me with her tongue, plus fingers and or a dildo.



> The back door doesn't turn me on, in fact if we are in 69 I pull her to my face so I don't get the view between her ass cheeks. I even press them together!!


I tend to find faces, mouths, ears, boobs, nipples, plus vaginal and anal orifices very exciting sexually. So I don't shy away from a woman's backdoor, or of sharing my own backdoor with a woman either.

I also enjoy the visual of looking down on a woman, while I watch my penis or fingers, thrust forward and back inside her anus, whether she is facing me or facing away from me. And I will happily look inside just after there has been some penetration, since I like seeing a bit of a gape.

But hey, such things aren't everyone's cup of tea.


> It was ex-wife's fantasy to peg me, never! Lol


You should have tried it, 'cause you might have liked it.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> I dunno, but I saw one guy asking on a forum for nearly 3 years with no takers (Yes, I asked 😂) so obviously some men are interested. He was also interested in play fighting. I couldnt indulge my curiosity, was already dating my bf by then and he's not interested.
> 
> What can I say, sometimes the kitty is too curious 😂


So far none said they tried it and hated it... 1 in 4 men asked "no, but I'd like to"

Based on the poll so far, as a lady right now you have a 25% chance to put your thumb in now and transform your love life in an instant! 😅


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Only 2/3s said exit only?
> 3 said no but they like to try!!! 😅


I'm not sure how I should vote on this?



Personal said:


> With a strap on dildo, no.
> 
> That covered, I have been on the receiving end of anal penetration via, tongues, thumb and or fingers, butt plugs and non strap on dildos.


*Yes, and I enjoy it!* - Since I have been enthusiastically and substantially penetrated with a dildo in a thrusting manner on multiple occasions, I wonder if that is close enough for this selection to apply?

*No, but I'd like to be!* - Since no strap on has been involved, I figure this selection applies.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I'm not sure how I should vote on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to shake it up a little then 😅 

EDIT: For poll purposes, pegging includes any penetration with any object! Strap on, beads, thumb, finger, tongue, penis.
Prostate exam doesn't count, I'm happy to let everyone pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> EDIT: For poll purposes, pegging includes any penetration with any object! Strap on, beads, thumb, finger, tongue, penis.


Voted.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Based on the poll so far, as a lady right now you have a 25% chance to put your thumb in now and transform your love life in an instant! 😅


Percentage rose to 46.7%!!!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Hey nothing ventured, nothing gained! I've always been opened minded. Whatever two consenting adults do in the privacy of their relationship is cool, so long as no one gets hurt. I've had many prostate massages, highly recommended. It's rather.sexy to allow my woman to play there, whether tongue, finger, beads or whatever we use. I'm secure in myself and not ashamed to try different ways of giving and receiving pleasure with my partner.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Time to shake it up a little then 😅
> 
> EDIT: For poll purposes, pegging includes any penetration with any object! Strap on, beads, thumb, finger, tongue, penis.
> Prostate exam doesn't count, I'm happy to let everyone pretend it didn't happen.


Just so you are aware, all that comes under anal play, but not the kink of pegging itself. So the question at this point is what is it that you are seeking to learn? Pegging as a kink is strictly a strap-on activity.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TinyTbone said:


> Hey nothing ventured, nothing gained! I've always been opened minded. Whatever two consenting adults do in the privacy of their relationship is cool, so long as no one gets hurt. I've had many prostate massages, highly recommended. It's rather.sexy to allow my woman to play there, whether tongue, finger, beads or whatever we use. I'm secure in myself and not ashamed to try different ways of giving and receiving pleasure with my partner.


Hell I already hold it in if a partner comes up to kiss me after swallowing - I ain't letting her come up at all if her tongue was in my back door!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> So far none said they tried it and hated it... 1 in 4 men asked "no, but I'd like to"
> 
> Based on the poll so far, as a lady right now you have a 25% chance to put your thumb in now and transform your love life in an instant! 😅


Ha! I'd probably start laughing like a jackass and get kicked out of bed. No thanks 😂


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

maquiscat said:


> Just so you are aware, all that comes under anal play, but not the kink of pegging itself. So the question at this point is what is it that you are seeking to learn? Pegging as a kink is strictly a strap-on activity.


Yeah well for us rookies who like our rectums flowing one direction it's one and the same!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Do the men who like getting pegged have homosexual desires? Getting bent over whether by a man or woman seems really gay to me lol.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> That is a B.S. comment. In heterosexual relationships, there is typically some asymmetry during sexual activity due to the very physical nature of the two different sexes.
> 
> Using your twisted logic, then a woman shouldn't want a man to perform oral sex on her female genitalia unless she was open to performing oral sex on female genitalia herself. There are women who are excited by performing oral sex on their partner's penis, but would be horrified by, and repelled by a guy who they knew has performed oral sex on other men's penises. There are women who may be excited about the concept of being anally penetrated by her partner's male genitalia, but would be repelled by being penetrated by an inanimate object. It's not the same, yet you attempt to equate the two.
> 
> Honestly this kind of post just seems like another example of you never passing up an opportunity to hate on men. What purpose does this kind of post serve?


 Men are who get off better on anal sex because they have a prostate. So there goes your theory.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> That is a B.S. comment. In heterosexual relationships, there is typically some asymmetry during sexual activity due to the very physical nature of the two different sexes.
> 
> Using your twisted logic, then a woman shouldn't want a man to perform oral sex on her female genitalia unless she was open to performing oral sex on female genitalia herself. There are women who are excited by performing oral sex on their partner's penis, but would be horrified by, and repelled by a guy who they knew has performed oral sex on other men's penises. There are women who may be excited about the concept of being anally penetrated by her partner's male genitalia, but would be repelled by being penetrated by an inanimate object. It's not the same, yet you attempt to equate the two.
> 
> Honestly this kind of post just seems like another example of you never passing up an opportunity to hate on men. What purpose does this kind of post serve?


Also, talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I thought this explained it pretty well. 

"Some people with vaginas are able to orgasm from anal sex, because their anus is so close to the vaginal wall and pelvic floor. But others might not have the same level of sensitivity in their vaginal wall, so anal orgasms aren't guaranteed for everyone. Most people with penises have a pleasure point called the prostate inside the anal canal that can lead to an orgasm when massaged."


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I would give it a shot, I'm up for anything really. I'm not sure my wife feels the same way, lol.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

NO....Just NO...


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


Who said they expect women to take it in the butt?

seriously, who?

you got any names river lady, or are you just being your normal man-hating self?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Do the men who like getting pegged have homosexual desires? Getting bent over whether by a man or woman seems really gay to me lol.


Maybe but not at the forefront. I think it’s more about a new sensation that they haven’t experienced.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Sometimes I've thought I'm so glad I'm not a man because it must get tiring doing all that thrusting. Now today I learn what pegging is through this thread. If for no other reason, laziness ensures wearing a strap-on is a no for me! LOL😂


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Who said they expect women to take it in the butt?
> 
> seriously, who?
> 
> you got any names river lady, or are you just being your normal man-hating self?


Hang on …wait. I didn’t read the post this came from. But I can attest that LOTS of men not only expect you to take it that way but also to give it that way. Yes men like butt play, a LOT.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow!!!

Almost half of men have had something up there and liked it or want something up there!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> Sometimes I've thought I'm so glad I'm not a man because it must get tiring doing all that thrusting. Now today I learn what pegging is through this thread. If for no other reason, laziness ensures wearing a strap-on is a no for me! LOL😂


Yeah but thrusting feels so good so lol

I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Faithful Wife said:


> Hang on …wait. I didn’t read the post this came from. But I can attest that LOTS of men not only expect you to take it that way but also to give it that way. Yes men like butt play, a LOT.


I agree with you completely!!! I like it myself!

I’m specifically talking about DBTR making yet another disgusting comment here with no basis in fact. She is just hating the mythical “bad man”. She specifically said men here expect women to take it in the butt while the men do not want to do it themselves.

I asked her for specific names here on TAM that have said that. Doubt she answers. She would prefer to just attack men because “men bad”.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!


I can't imagine either!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah but thrusting feels so good so lol
> 
> I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!


They do make double ended dildos... I could see how a chick could forget and go to town. Especially if he's got some smackable buns.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah but thrusting feels so good so lol
> 
> I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!


Nub on the rig to press against the clitoris for pressure during thrusts? Sliding element to go over the clitoris and between the labia??? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> They do make double ended dildos... I could see how a chick could forget and go to town. Especially if he's got some smackable buns.


So I googled. And wow, it even vibrates. No fking way!  



Julie's Husband said:


> Nub on the rig to press against the clitoris for pressure during thrusts? Sliding element to go over the clitoris and between the labia??? Inquiring minds want to know.


Check above lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, I do not know how to react to the poll results! 😅


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Ummmmm absolutely not.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You wussies have got some nerve expecting women to do it when you're squeamish about it yourself.


What others do is their business, but as far as I am concerned, this is an only exit hole. I never expect a woman to take it up there and not sure I want to be sticking my tool up the shoot where waste comes out. I don’t want anything stuck up there and gasped the few times I have had the doctor check my prostate. No likee.

Up the the regular route has always been fine for me.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Also, talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


Actually, no. You've been called out by many people over many threads. I have not. Calling male posters on TAM "Wussies" is typical of your postings. I won't pursue this further to avoid a thread jack, but a review of threads you've posted in, with many posters calling out your anti-male attitudes, will bear this out.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Men are who get off better on anal sex because they have a prostate. So there goes your theory.


??? Your comment makes no sense. I never addressed whether or not one sex would get more or less stimulation from anal sex, because it is irrelevant. I am saying that anal sex and pegging is a false equivalency because there are difference between the acts, physically and emotionally. The presence or absence of a prostate or any stimulation from it does not change that your comment is a false equivalency.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> They do make double ended dildos... I could see how a chick could forget and go to town. Especially if he's got some smackable buns.


Jeez - I _almost _want to start rummaging through "porn" videos to see what that would look like!

I'm kinda weird I think - I am a turned off by videos of ANYthing doing any thing COITUS or similar. I "don't get" those "who like to watch."


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Regarding "Prostate exam"
One time during a physical - asked the Doc how he learned what to do when shoving KY up my asshole. 

He said: "_Students practice on each other._" (What about women studying to be a doctor?)

Adds a new meaning to "lab partner" 
I didn't think to ask how he felt getting a finger up there.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I hope one day I’m as chill as @maquiscat and can discuss taking it in the azz as easy as talking about how long you should boil noodles.


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Pegged no, prostate massage yes, great sensations great orgasm.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I’ve been pegged the wrong way many times. People should not form an opinion until they know you better.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Do the men who like getting pegged have homosexual desires? Getting bent over whether by a man or woman seems really gay to me lol.


Not at all. The anus is a pleasure zone for them and has nothing to do with who they are sexually attracted to. And to reiterate pegging is specifically about the use of a strap-on for anal penetration. The vast majority of those who are in the top (giving) position are women.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

so_sweet said:


> Sometimes I've thought I'm so glad I'm not a man because it must get tiring doing all that thrusting. Now today I learn what pegging is through this thread. If for no other reason, laziness ensures wearing a strap-on is a no for me! LOL😂


You are not the first. Many a woman using a strap-on for the first time has expressed a new appreciation for what a man has to do, at least when he's the one on top. And it's a whole other set of muscles than if the woman is riding the man cowboy.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Almost half of men have had something up there and liked it or want something up there!!!!


A little more than half the votes, but that doesn't guarantee that all the voters are men. Pegging is strap-on in anus play, which means that women can be the receiver as well. Since the poll is anonymous, we can't be sure we don't have women voters as well.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Do the men who like getting pegged have homosexual desires? Getting bent over whether by a man or woman seems really gay to me lol.


Diclaimer: I've never been pegged.

I have enjoyed the penetrating side of anal sex as did my ex as the penetrated. I'm open to pretty much anything my GF would want to try though I'd probably have to be convinced bringing another person into the bedroom wouldn't go sideways. When my GF and I were talking about past experiences and limits I basically said, "I am open to anything you want to try. If you were interested in trying pegging I'd at least give it a shot." As @DownByTheRiver would probably predict, my saying that made her feel more comfortable about trying (or obligated to try?) anal and she said so.

I've never dated a man and don't have a desire to.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah but thrusting feels so good so lol
> 
> I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!


For those using the standard model strap-on, the pleasure comes more from the pleasure they give their partner and/or, the dominance aspect, if they are including that in their activities. But there are also strap-ons out there now that also provide pleasure to the woman, either as stimulation to the clitoris, or an insertible that reacts to the thrusting.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel so shamed by all of you people! I've been pegged a time or two, or maybe three? Not really something I would want to revisit. I wouldn't say I hated it, I wouldn't say I loved it either. She seemed to like doing it as a change of pace.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I hope one day I’m as chill as @maquiscat and can discuss taking it in the azz as easy as talking about how long you should boil noodles.


I do have well over a quarter of a century of experience as an educator in the various BDSM plays. That helps.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

maquiscat said:


> I do have well over a quarter of a century of experience as an educator in the various BDSM plays. That helps.


It just occurred to me that I probably shouldn’t have tempted a BDSM person with a pot full of hot boiled noodles.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I am saying that anal sex and pegging is a false equivalency because there are difference between the acts, physically and emotionally.


Uhm, there is no difference in the act physically. The anus functions the same in women and men - same number of nerve endings, same lack of lubrication, same ability to stretch to accommodate a penetrating object. 

I'm not sure what emotional differences there would exist. Did you mean the perceived stigma associated with it? I.e. homosexuality?

There IS some disparity on how anal sex is viewed based on gender but its neither physical or emotional. Women are expected to be open to the idea or allow some form of anal penetration (toys, fingers, penis), or be viewed as prudes. Men are not expected to allow anal penetration or touch of any kind, and the ones who do are considered "kinky".


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Don't play in the sewer. No, nope...nada.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> Uhm, there is no difference in the act physically. The anus functions the same in women and men - same number of nerve endings, same lack of lubrication, same ability to stretch to accommodate a penetrating object.
> 
> I'm not sure what emotional differences there would exist. Did you mean the perceived stigma associated with it? I.e. homosexuality?
> 
> There IS some disparity on how anal sex is viewed based on gender but its neither physical or emotional. Women are expected to be open to the idea or allow some form of anal penetration (toys, fingers, penis), or be viewed as prudes. Men are not expected to allow anal penetration or touch of any kind, and the ones who do are considered "kinky".


Not really wanting to get into this but I'm positive he's just responding to an initial insult and then, going on, isn't elaborating clearly enough.

I don't believe he is trying to say women should be fine with it and men shouldn't.

His initial post had it right. We just have different parts.

Didn't really want to get into this thread either, LoL!

Since I'm here.

Not interested at all. I'm not interested in trying to get my club in a lady's backdoor either.

If I was with a woman that really wanted me to try it on her, I probably would with a condom but it would all be for her and nothing I was wanting.

While I'm definitely not a player, in anyway, of this particular game, I understand the mentality of men who wouldn't mind sticking their penises in holes but do not want to be stuck with a penis like object.


It's not a double standard in this instance. It's just anatomy and, yes, nature. Men have a thruster and women have a thrustee.😋

I'm not saying women should be open to anal as it really does the same as men, obviously.

It really is a terrible argument to say that a man that is interested in sticking his penis in his lady's backdoor needs it done to him, unless he is being a jerk about it and then I'm 100% for his woman doing him first with something at least as big as what he is sporting.😋


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Also, I do not know how to react to the poll results! 😅


28 voters is not exactly significant to interpret. I say each to his/her own.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Actually, no. You've been called out by many people over many threads. I have not. Calling male posters on TAM "Wussies" is typical of your postings. I won't pursue this further to avoid a thread jack, but a review of threads you've posted in, with many posters calling out your anti-male attitudes, will bear this out.


You have now. Just because I don't regularly go around calling the men woman haters doesn't mean I'm not thinking at all the time. It would be really hard not to on this forum.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Don't play in the sewer. No, nope...nada.


Yeah we got your feelings for the activity the first time you said it. If it bothers you stay away from the thread. It's not like anyone is asking you to engage in pegging or any other anal activity.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> It really is a terrible argument to say that a man that is interested in sticking his penis in his lady's backdoor needs it done to him, unless he is being a jerk about it and then I'm 100% for his woman doing him first with something at least as big as what he is sporting.😋


I've always been an advocate of if you want to do something to someone, you should have it done to you, if physically possible, if for no other reason that to have an understanding of what it entails. Even at enjoying giving and not enjoying receiving, it allows one a perspective and knowledge of how what they do will affect the receiver. That said, I agree with you that it is not a double standard for one to want to give without receiving and /or vice versa.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well we will just have to disagree.. I know that's hard for you since you think women should just agree with men because you don't respect women.


There you go again....🙄


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

maquiscat said:


> I've always been an advocate of if you want to do something to someone, you should have it done to you, if physically possible, if for no other reason that to have an understanding of what it entails. Even at enjoying giving and not enjoying receiving, it allows one a perspective and knowledge of how what they do will affect the receiver. That said, I agree with you that it is not a double standard for one to want to give without receiving and /or vice versa.


👍


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> There you go again....🙄


Like a broken record, isn't it?


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

I dated a girl named Peggy once..

Does this count as Pegging ?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

so_sweet said:


> Sometimes I've thought I'm so glad I'm not a man because it must get tiring doing all that thrusting.


I've pegged. Yes, the thrusting is an effort. I'm an active partner no matter what position we're using, so moving the whole time from on bottom, top, or on hands and knees is typical. What was not typical is the specific muscles used to balance and thrust using a strap-on. That is a whole other ballgame and there was definitely some DOMS the next day and for a few days after until my muscles adjusted.



RandomDude said:


> I can't imagine how it would feel good for the woman though if she's doing the pegging!





so_sweet said:


> I can't imagine either!





Julie's Husband said:


> Nub on the rig to press against the clitoris for pressure during thrusts? Sliding element to go over the clitoris and between the labia??? Inquiring minds want to know.


Ok, I'll help y'all out.

There are dildoes and strap-ons out there and they can be combined in different ways. Women who want to use a harness and dildo to peg can basically play around with products and combinations until they find what works best for them.

A favorite for a lot of women is the strapless strap on. I'd post a link, but I don't want to get into some kind of trouble. You can Google it. Anyways, using an insertable strapless strap-on is a LOT like using a double-ended dildo but it's design just works better. During thrusting the inserted bulb shaped end stimulates the vagina while the labia and clit are stimulated by being rubbed against the curve and a bit of the shaft. Most strapless strap-ons I've seen also have a place to insert a vibrating bullet.

I can't speak to other styled harnesses, but I have used the metal ring style harness and a dildo that has a flat end. The flat end of the dildo both holds it in the ring and pushes and rubs against the clit and surrounds when thrusting.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Time to shake it up a little then 😅
> 
> EDIT: For poll purposes, pegging includes any penetration with any object! Strap on, beads, thumb, finger, tongue, penis.
> Prostate exam doesn't count, I'm happy to let everyone pretend it didn't happen.


With that much broader definition, yes. A former gf liked to do prostate massage while giving me a blow job. I really like the bj part - the rest didn't really improve it for me.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Never have been. Not on the to-do list but one never knows what the future holds If she suggests it. Lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I don't believe he is trying to say women should be fine with it and men shouldn't.


I didn't suggest he was saying women should be fine with it and men shouldn't. What I was responding to was that he said there were physical and emotional differences between men and women when it comes to anal sex. I am not sure what he meant by emotional differences but physically, there are no differences. The anus is the anus is the anus regardless of gender.

However, there ARE differences in how society views anal sex between the sexes. Women are looked at as prudes if they are not open to the idea of receiving anal sex. Men are thought of as kinky if they are open to the idea of anal sex. It is what it is.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> I didn't suggest he was saying women should be fine with it and men shouldn't. What I was responding to was that he said there were physical and emotional differences between men and women when it comes to anal sex. I am not sure what he meant by emotional differences but physically, there are no differences. The anus is the anus is the anus regardless of gender.
> 
> However, there ARE differences in how society views anal sex between the sexes. Women are looked at as prudes if they are not open to the idea of receiving anal sex. Men are thought of as kinky if they are open to the idea of anal sex. It is what it is.


Yup. I was just breaking down his stream of thought, as I comprehended it, even though I don't believe he expressed it clearly in that post.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Not interested at all. I'm not interested in trying to get my club in a lady's backdoor either.
> 
> If I was with a woman that really wanted me to try it on her, I probably would with a condom but it would all be for her and nothing I was wanting.


I think it's a misconception that most men want their wives/girlfriend to do anal. Amongst my friends I would say about half are turned off by it, and they aren't squeamish about much else. I only started doing it later in life because partners straight up asked for it....apparently after I missed out on obvious hints. While it doesn't do as much for me as the old fashioned way, I learned to appreciate it because if you have a partner that's into it, you'll definitely be able to tell. I guess some things just don't follow the anatomical science in the way we think, because some woman can definitely achieve an orgasm this way.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> Regarding "Prostate exam"
> One time during a physical - asked the Doc how he learned what to do when shoving KY up my asshole.
> 
> He said: "_Students practice on each other._" (What about women studying to be a doctor?)
> ...


When I was in medical school we most certainly did not practice on each other. We had patients that were trained to teach those exams to medical students and then we performed them on our paid trainer. So yeah, we had one guy whose job it was to have 150 students do a prostate exam on him in a single day.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lila said:


> I didn't suggest he was saying women should be fine with it and men shouldn't. What I was responding to was that he said there were physical and emotional differences between men and women when it comes to anal sex. I am not sure what he meant by emotional differences but physically, there are no differences. The anus is the anus is the anus regardless of gender.
> 
> However, there ARE differences in how society views anal sex between the sexes. Women are looked at as prudes if they are not open to the idea of receiving anal sex. Men are thought of as kinky if they are open to the idea of anal sex. It is what it is.


The obvious physical differences include the vagina being close enough to be indirectly stimulated while men would have their prostate stimulated. That's at least a difference in kind but I don't know if it's a difference in quality.

The difference in mindset that they were talking about could be the way sex is experienced. To a large extent a woman's experience of sex includes being penetrated or being full or stretched while a man's would be more in the constriction and being enveloped. Both men and women would experience friction during penetrative sex so that's a bit of a wash (I don't know the difference in internal vs external friction but I'm considering them equivalent for the sake of argument). It seems like it would be a smaller mental leap for women because of the common elements.

Having said all of that, I would be surprised if the majority of anal play wasn't done by men.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I dunno...still seems a little gay to me


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> When I was in medical school we most certainly did not practice on each other. We had patients that were trained to teach those exams to medical students and then we performed them on our paid trainer. So yeah, we had one guy whose job it was to have 150 students do a prostate exam on him in a single day.


haha what a job!


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> haha what a job!


I sincerely hope he enjoyed every minute of it because it would be a win for everyone involved if so. The exam also included examining his penis and squeezing his balls. Again, times 150 students.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> I sincerely hope he enjoyed every minute of it because it would be a win for everyone involved if so. The exam also included examining his penis and squeezing his balls. Again, times 150 students.


wahahaha... did you notice any 'excitement' or was he a true professional?


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

CallingDrLove said:


> I sincerely hope he enjoyed every minute of it because it would be a win for everyone involved if so. The exam also included examining his penis and squeezing his balls. Again, times 150 students.


That's a bit much. Exhibitionist? 

A urologist milked my prostate and used my penis as a brush to smear the sample on a slide. That was more than I could handle and was glad that he quickly stepped out of the room without looking back. THAT will not happen again. PERIOD.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Julie's Husband said:


> That's a bit much. Exhibitionist?
> 
> A urologist milked my prostate and used my penis as a brush to smear the sample on a slide. That was more than I could handle and was glad that he quickly stepped out of the room without looking back. THAT will not happen again. PERIOD.


Is that standard? That sounds awful.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Is that standard? That sounds awful.


Being milked is no big deal if it is for some purpose. Having an erection as a result in front of anyone other than my wife is absolutely a violation of my boundaries.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

CallingDrLove said:


> When I was in medical school we most certainly did not practice on each other. We had patients that were trained to teach those exams to medical students and then we performed them on our paid trainer. So yeah, we had one guy whose job it was to have 150 students do a prostate exam on him in a single day.


😲 Holy crap! (No pun intended)


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe so many try to get other people to do something that they would be ashamed to admit they did themselves. That is so lame.


I have no problem admitting it's something I would like to try but anything anus involved my wife thinks is gay. She's sexually immature in that area.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well we will just have to disagree.. I know that's hard for you since you think women should just agree with men because you don't respect women.


I’m sorry dear but as a man I feel like I have to remind you of your place yet again. You should definitely be taking it up the butt like any woman should if that is what your owner requires of you. I’m not sure where all this independent thought stuff is coming from. I swear you must be watching TV again.

Bad dog !!! No treat !!!!!

👅


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> When I was in medical school we most certainly did not practice on each other. We had patients that were trained to teach those exams to medical students and then we performed them on our paid trainer. So yeah, we had one guy whose job it was to have 150 students do a prostate exam on him in a single day.


Holy chit !!!!!!!!

Did he ever bust a nut ????


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Holy chit !!!!!!!!
> 
> Did he ever bust a nut ????


This whole story stinks!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> This whole story stinks!! 🤣🤣🤣


Yeah but we will get to the BOTTOM of it !!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah but we will get to the BOTTOM of it !!!!


I'm just gonna sit here on my STOOL till we do!!!!


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Does my recent colonoscopy count as pegging?


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> I'm just gonna sit here on my STOOL till we do!!!!


Now don't sit there til the CRACK of dawn!!


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Lila said:


> I didn't suggest he was saying women should be fine with it and men shouldn't. What I was responding to was that he said there were physical and emotional differences between men and women when it comes to anal sex. I am not sure what he meant by emotional differences but physically, there are no differences. The anus is the anus is the anus regardless of gender.
> 
> However, there ARE differences in how society views anal sex between the sexes. Women are looked at as prudes if they are not open to the idea of receiving anal sex. Men are thought of as kinky if they are open to the idea of anal sex. It is what it is.


Long time ago - wife brought home a magazine - maybe something like Cosmopolitan.
One day I noticed left folded open to a page with Anal Sex in headline type.
Me: ??? & !!
Some time later - we indulged. Then did so on odd occasion (with a condom) and then kind of got bored with it. FF many months and subject came up and we both ended up saying: "I thought you wanted to do that?" I had never asked and/or intimated any such interest was was doing it as it thought she wanted it!!! We looked at each other perplexed.

Mates should really discuss their preferences with words is the lesson.
Kinky? I guess - but reading ancient history - I read somewhere well-to-do men (Greek? Roman?) had "12 year old boys" for a bit of fun on the side.
So kinky has been around for some time? Yes? No?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I'm just gonna sit here on my STOOL till we do!!!!


You got it BUMB26


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> You got it BUMB26


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ShatteredKat said:


> I guess - but reading ancient history - I read somewhere well-to-do men (Greek? Roman?) had "12 year old boys" for a bit of fun on the side.
> So kinky has been around for some time? Yes? No?


You mean adult men finding excuses to rape children has been around for all of history. Yep, absolutely true.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> You got it BUMB26


Man, I'm tired of being the BUTT of all these jokes!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> You mean adult men finding excuses to rape children has been around for all of history. Yep, absolutely true.


wow that got dark quick


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> Does my recent colonoscopy count as pegging?


How big was the probe ?


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> How big was the probe ?


I was asleep, I don’t remember a thing.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> How big was the probe ?


A more important question would be, did the doctor put his pants next to yours?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> You mean adult men finding excuses to rape children has been around for all of history. Yep, absolutely true.


Well yeah …. They wear that little white thing in their collar


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Well yeah …. They wear that little white thing in their collar


Sounds like a reverse exorcism is needed.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> I was asleep, I don’t remember a thing.


Dang …. Totally missed your chance to have an excuse of plausible deniability.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Faithful Wife said:


> You mean adult men finding excuses to rape children has been around for all of history. Yep, absolutely true.


And that's exactly what it was...Raping young boys....Absolutely disgusting 😤 😒


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooo-Boy! Didn't intend to get a rise out of anyone.

Just for Sxxts & Grins - look up 
*The Truth About Sex in Ancient Greece*

Wonder what people did to fix STDs. 
And do "peggers/peggees" do *preparatory* cleaning?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ShatteredKat said:


> And do "peggers/peggees" do *preparatory* cleaning?


It is always best to, as with any anal play that penetrates beyond the sphincter. Sadly, it doesn't always happen. However, if precautions are taken, especially in the use of condoms, then most issues can be minimized.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

ShatteredKat said:


> Ooo-Boy! Didn't intend to get a rise out of anyone.
> 
> Just for Sxxts & Grins - look up
> *The Truth About Sex in Ancient Greece*
> ...


Butt-->Mouth-->vajj


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)




----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> View attachment 94415


That's the best cleaning... all those acids and bacteria in your mouth will certainly kill anything harmful. A little Ecoli or AIDS never hurt anyone.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CallingDrLove said:


> View attachment 94415


Sure, if you never want to do that, you should absolutely never do that.

On the other hand my wife will often take my penis in her mouth, while she is on the receiving end of anal sex. Both during and then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.

Not forgetting that my wife also rims me quite often (when I’m fresh out of the shower). While I sometimes very infrequently rim her (when she’s fresh out of the shower).

Of which, although there are many people who will never do such things, there are also many (like my wife and some of my previous sexual partners) who will.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Sure, if you never want to do that, you should absolutely never do that.
> 
> On the other hand my wife will often take my penis in her mouth, while she is on the receiving end of anal sex. Both during and then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.
> 
> ...


I’m all for whatever. My wife and I went through a butt stuff phase and I enjoyed it but she doesn’t want to anymore. The meme is just referencing a conversation from the movie Clerks 2.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> On the other hand my wife will often take my *penis in her mouth, while she is on the receiving end of anal sex*. Both during and then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.


How does that work?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CallingDrLove said:


> The meme is just referencing a conversation from the movie Clerks 2.


I know it was from Clerks 2. MY wife and I really like Clerks and Clerks 2, although we haven't seen Clerks III yet (although we will fix that this weekend).


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Personal said:


> Sure, if you never want to do that, you should absolutely never do that.
> 
> On the other hand my wife will often take my penis in her mouth, while she is on the receiving end of anal sex. Both during and then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.
> 
> ...


Wait...if your penis is in her mouth...who is performing the anal sex?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> How does that work?


I pull my penis out of her anus, and either I or she will then put it in her mouth, then she will do some brief fellatio, which I will follow by putting it back in her anus. Rinse then repeat till the desired outcome.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Wait...if your penis is in her mouth...who is performing the anal sex?


Look up ^^^^^^.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> How does that work?


Maybe he has a gigantic shlong?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I pull my penis out of her anus, and either I or she will then put it in her mouth, then she will do some brief fellatio, which I will follow by putting it back in her anus. Rinse then repeat till the desired outcome.


Lol I like @UpsideDownWorld11 's answer better  



UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Maybe he has a gigantic shlong?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Why in the hell would a fellow want to be pegged? I’m SMH 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Why in the hell would a fellow want to be pegged? I’m SMH 🤦‍♀️


Because it feels good.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lila said:


> I'm not sure what emotional differences there would exist. Did you mean the perceived stigma associated with it? I.e. homosexuality?


No. 
To clarify, think of this example. Let's use an example of a woman recipient. She might value anal sex with her partner's penis because she feels that is more intimate, and she may like the thought of having her partner's because it gives her an emotional sensation of closeness and intimacy. On the other hand, she may not be attracted to the concept of having an prosthetic penis or other device inserted because of the lack of those intimate aspects that her partner's organ evokes that appeal to her emotions. On the other hand, because in a heterosexual relationship, a man can only be penetrated by an inanimate object, the aspect of intimacy of a live organ--IF IMPORTANT TO THAT INDIVIDUAL--cannot exist. So, the pegging of a man with an object is not equivalent to the penetration of a woman with the genitals of a man whom she values in the emotional aspect.

It's not very different from the situation in which Mrs. Wolfman tells me she enjoys sexual acts with me that she didn't enjoy in previous relationships. (We have both been married before.) It's not because I'm some sort of porn star, it's because she has an emotional bond with me that is so much stronger than her previous relationships. And without getting too much in the TMI zone, she would never want to do with a sex toy what we do together. And it's because of the emotional bond she feels for me that she does not feel for a sex toy.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Why in the hell would a fellow want to be pegged? I’m SMH 🤦‍♀️


They like the feel of a penis in their butt?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> They like the feel of a penis in their butt?


Not all dildos are penis shaped. That said, some may certainly like the feel of that.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lila said:


> I didn't suggest he was saying women should be fine with it and men shouldn't. What I was responding to was that he said there were physical and emotional differences between men and women when it comes to anal sex. I am not sure what he meant by emotional differences but physically, there are no differences. The anus is the anus is the anus regardless of gender.


No. The physical differences I was referring to was not the anal canal. I was referring to the differences between what is used to penetrate the anal canal. 
I think there difference in how many people would potentially respond on an emotional and erotic level between a part of their partner's body and a plastic device. In a heterosexual relationship, a woman is not able to penetrate a man anally with her genitalia. That's why they are not necessarily equivalent. 

That doesn't mean that there aren't some men who like to be penetrated with sex toys, etc. There certainly are, as this poll shows, and that's fine. But the point of my posting was that a sex toy and a human organ are NOT really equivalent. And that was a response to a misandrist post by DownByTheRiver who falsely equated the two and called the men who did not wish to be penetrated by an object "Wussies".


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> They like the feel of a penis in their butt?


Whatever floats ones boat I guess. I wince in pain at my annual prostate exam...OUCH.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Whatever floats ones boat I guess. I wince in pain at my annual prostate exam...OUCH.


Fine line between pleasure and pain? 😅


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Fine line between pleasure and pain? 😅


Indeed.











RIP Chrissy Amphlett






Fun Fact: Way back in 1971, Chrissy's cousin Little Pattie, asked my parents if she could see me when I was a baby in hospital.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lila said:


> Uhm, there is no difference in the act physically. The anus functions the same in women and men - same number of nerve endings, same lack of lubrication, same ability to stretch to accommodate a penetrating object.


Well, to clarify, I was not talking about difference in the recipient's anal canals. Of course they are the same. I was referring to differences in the penetrators. A plastic sex toy is not the same as a penis. Therefore, pegging a man with a plastic sex toy is not the same as a woman having anal sex with a man's penis. In fact, pegging a woman with a plastic sex toy is not the same as a woman having anal sex with a man's penis. And for gay couples, pegging a man with a plastic sex toy is not the same as the man having anal sex with another man's penis.
The difference I am referring to is the object doing the penetration, not the recipient's anatomy. 
There are physical difference between the two, as well as emotional ones (a person is likely to feel emotionally and erotically different toward's his or her partner's penis than to a plastic toy).
Does that clarify what I meant by differences, both physical and emotional?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> Not really wanting to get into this but I'm positive he's just responding to an initial insult and then, going on, isn't elaborating clearly enough.
> 
> I don't believe he is trying to say women should be fine with it and men shouldn't.
> 
> His initial post had it right. We just have different parts.


This is exactly correct. As I have clarified in my response to Lila, I was referring to the physical differences between a plastic sex toy and a penis (and by logical extension, the anatomical fact that in heterosexual relationships, the woman does not have a penis to penetrate a man). A sex toy and a penis are not equivalent physically, nor for most people are they likely to evoke the same emotional and erotic response in their partner.

Since they are not equivalent physically or erotically, to call men "Wussies" because in the poll they were not voting to be pegged with a plastic sex toy while some (but not all, as you yourself attest) men would ask their female partner to engage in anal sex is a false equivalency. The equivalent comparisons would be pegging a woman versus pegging a man, or in gay couples, a man wanting to penetrate his male partner, but not willing to reverse the roles. But the comparison in the "Wussies" insult is based on a false equivalency.

As yes, I was responding to a hateful insult calling those men "Wussies" based on a false equivalency.
And my elaboration indeed wasn't clear enough as can be seen by @Lila 's response.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> Not all dildos are penis shaped. That said, some may certainly like the feel of that.


Ha, ha hypothetically speaking if a male went into a sex store to purchase a strap-on apparatus with his lady, the conversation with the store associate is sensitive to this. For starters they didn't use the words dildo or penis or whatever, they used the term "anal probe". They also direct you to the ones that don't look as much like the real thing. In other words, based on how it all went down I think it's a common occurrence in adult toy stores, and I got the impression the sales associate wanted to go out of their way make it as if penises didn't exist. 

Do I think it makes a person gay? Of course not. When I was in college I had a lesbian friend that I asked a bunch of stupid questions (in retrospect) that she happily answered. I had seen some of her toys that she and her partner would use, and I asked why would they need a dildo. She explained that she sometimes likes the feeling of penetration, but isn't attracted to men. That actually made sense to me.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Personal said:


> On the other hand my wife will often take my penis in her mouth, while she is on the receiving end of anal sex. Both during and then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.


I'm trying to figure out the physical possibility of this outside of a threesome. Particularly the part where she is taking your penis in her mouth *during *you ejaculating inside her anus.

ETA:


Personal said:


> I pull my penis out of her anus, and either I or she will then put it in her mouth, then she will do some brief fellatio, which I will follow by putting it back in her anus. Rinse then repeat till the desired outcome.


That's not exactly how you worded that originally.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Why in the hell would a fellow want to be pegged? I’m SMH 🤦‍♀️


For the same reason that pretty much everyone does anything sexually; they enjoy it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ReformedHubby said:


> Ha, ha hypothetically speaking if a male went into a sex store to purchase a strap-on apparatus with his lady, the conversation with the store associate is sensitive to this. For starters they didn't use the words dildo or penis or whatever, they used the term "anal probe". They also direct you to the ones that don't look as much like the real thing. In other words, based on how it all went down I think it's a common occurrence in adult toy stores, and I got the impression the sales associate wanted to go out of their way make it as if penises didn't exist.
> 
> Do I think it makes a person gay? Of course not. When I was in college I had a lesbian friend that I asked a bunch of stupid questions (in retrospect) that she happily answered. I had seen some of her toys that she and her partner would use, and I asked why would they need a dildo. She explained that she sometimes likes the feeling of penetration, but isn't attracted to men. That actually made sense to me.


Context matters. If the couple have made it clear that it's their first time trying this, I know I would be reccommending "probes", although I would probably use the word "dildo", that were not penis shaped and were small on the girth side as well as pretty straight and smooth. While the bigger can be more pleasurable after one gets used to it, it's not a good idea to start large. You work your way up to that and to the penis shaped ones.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Personal said:


> then often just after I have ejaculated inside of her anus as well.





maquiscat said:


> I'm trying to figure out the physical possibility of this outside of a threesome. Particularly the part where she is taking your penis in her mouth *during *you ejaculating inside her anus.


I wrote: "just after I have ejaculated in her anus", which means just after it has happened.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

maquiscat said:


> Context matters. If the couple have made it clear that it's their first time trying this, I know I would be reccommending "probes", although I would probably use the word "dildo", that were not penis shaped and were small on the girth side as well as pretty straight and smooth. While the bigger can be more pleasurable after one gets used to it, it's not a good idea to start large. You work your way up to that and to the penis shaped ones.


Oh wow, definitely not your first rodeo. At one point I was trying to get the sales associate to use traditional terminology and she wouldn't. She even acknowledged that she avoids using those terms when the purchase is for a hetero male. Some just don't want to acknowledge it. And what you describe is exactly what she sold us, it wasn't as a large as a "normal" penis and it was smooth.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Wolfman1968 said:


> The difference I am referring to is the object doing the penetration, not the recipient's anatomy.
> There are physical difference between the two, as well as emotional ones (a person is likely to feel emotionally and erotically different toward's his or her partner's penis than to a plastic toy).
> Does that clarify what I meant by differences, both physical and emotional?


Thank you for the clarification. It makes more sense now. 

I liken it to the differences women experience with a partner with erectile dysfunction. Many women need PIV sex to connect emotionally and erotically/sensually with their partners. And like you mentioned, sex toys do not feel the same as a real penis. It's definitely different.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

maquiscat said:


> For the same reason that pretty much everyone does anything sexually; they enjoy it.


I just find that painful


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Fine line between pleasure and pain? 😅


I am allergic to pain.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

I showed Mrs NLLH this thread….she said LOL 😆 ironic how this topic winds up on here.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Personal said:


> I wrote: "just after I have ejaculated in her anus", which means just after it has happened.


No you didn't. Here's what you wrote:


Personal said:


> On the other hand my wife will often take my penis in her mouth, <B>while she is on the receiving end of anal sex.</B> Both <B>during</B> and then often just after I have <B>ejaculated inside of her anus </B>as well.


You described two situations with the use of the term "and" with one of the being that your penis is inside her mouth during you ejaculating inside her anus.

However given your denial, I am now guessing that you meant something closer to "my wife will often switch between oral and anal, taking my penis in her mouth between times of being in her anus, including just after I have ejaculated in her anus."

But since I am not the only one who misunderstood, that does mean it was your wording that caused the confusion.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

ReformedHubby said:


> Oh wow, definitely not your first rodeo. At one point I was trying to get the sales associate to use traditional terminology and she wouldn't. She even acknowledged that she avoids using those terms when the purchase is for a hetero male. Some just don't want to acknowledge it. And what you describe is exactly what she sold us, it wasn't as a large as a "normal" penis and it was smooth.


As I said, I'm an educator in kink. Even plays I don't personally do, I am versed on safety and how to ease into it.

Sounds like the associate knew what she was doing as well. And I don't blame her for avoiding certain words. Few men, relatively speaking, can get around the fragile masculinity issue, and will run screaming, in a manly way of course, from certain words and phrases applied to him and his activities.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> I just find that painful


And that is perfectly valid. As with most kinks, they are not for everyone. What causes one person pain can be pleasure for another. For that matter what causes you pain in one situation can be pleasurable in another. Ever use a TENS unit on sore muscles? Feels good, especially on certain patterns with certain muscles. But use that unit on genitals and it could be painful. Or the opposite. Some people love needles as kink in certain sensitive areas. But they are quite fearful when it comes to getting a shot. It's all valid. All that you need to remember is that what is bad for you can still be pleasurable for others.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

I know of one sexologist that will pull out an 8" cucumber if her date suggests anal and tell him he must go first.

She's never had to go second.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Isn't ATM a good / easy way to get sick ?
Even if your using a condom , it can't be healthy ?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

UAArchangel said:


> I know of one sexologist that will pull out an 8" cucumber if her date suggests anal and tell him he must go first.
> 
> She's never had to go second.


Occasionally there is a thread on here where someone has a normal healthy sexual relationship with their spouse, and they feel cheated because they aren't getting anal sex. It really bothers some people when they are denied it for some reason. I never understood it before, but after I actually had anal sex I was even more confused. Like, it's literally not better than what mother nature intended. I can't understand why its a deal breaker for some.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Lots of butt hurt on this thread. 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Wolfman1968 said:


> This is exactly correct. As I have clarified in my response to Lila, I was referring to the physical differences between a plastic sex toy and a penis (and by logical extension, the anatomical fact that in heterosexual relationships, the woman does not have a penis to penetrate a man). A sex toy and a penis are not equivalent physically, nor for most people are they likely to evoke the same emotional and erotic response in their partner.
> 
> Since they are not equivalent physically or erotically, to call men "Wussies" because in the poll they were not voting to be pegged with a plastic sex toy while some (but not all, as you yourself attest) men would ask their female partner to engage in anal sex is a false equivalency. The equivalent comparisons would be pegging a woman versus pegging a man, or in gay couples, a man wanting to penetrate his male partner, but not willing to reverse the roles. But the comparison in the "Wussies" insult is based on a false equivalency.
> 
> ...


Oh, brother. So if it was actual penis, then you'd be down for it.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Some would benefit from taking a basic logic class.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

maquiscat said:


> including just after I have ejaculated in her anus."


Like I said “just after”, it’s really not hard to understand that “just after” means”just after” and not during.

Why you don’t seem to understand that “just after” means “just after” is beyond me.

Not forgetting that when doing anal sex with someone, it is commonly understood, that if one thrusts for a bit in someone’s anus, then pulls it out tjen immediately puts in the receivers mouth. Then a second or two later puts it back in that persons anus. Followed by after a minute or two, pulls it out again, puts it in that person’s mouth again for a second or two. Then again puts it back into that same anus. Over and over again. Those people are still in the process of sharing the same anal sex they started with and haven’t stopped having anal sex.

That said if I apply your logic to this. Every time I pull my penis out of my wife’s anus, to either briefly look at her open rectum, or briefly put it in her mouth before sticking it back in her ass. I am sharing a new instance of anal sex with my wife.

There I was thinking I only shared anal sex once, twice and sometimes three or four times a day with my wife. All while not realising, my wife is most often on the receiving end of having seperate anal sex several dozens of times through hundreds of times a day.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> Lots of butt hurt on this thread. 😂


Some very penetrating questions here...


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I may have done anal a few times with my wife but at least I’m not the type of guy to stick his penis in his wife’s colostomy and then act reluctant when the surgeon wanted to reverse the colostomy. True story.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't know but seems as though some people better be careful, don't want to get a pink sock. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

I don’t know exactly what happened but last night during foreplay completely out of left field my wife sticks a finger up my ass and later orgasmed as I was doing the same to her. Normally the anus is off limits for my fingers but I was rubbing her butt and she was very obviously moving her hips to try to position it on my finger so I went with it. She seemed really giddy and happy this morning 🤷‍♂️

This activity has been off the table for nearly 5 years.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Do the men who like getting pegged have homosexual desires? Getting bent over whether by a man or woman seems really gay to me lol.


Not at all. Can’t explain it but the (occasional) thought of a penis on my wife is hot, but the thought of me having sex with a man is viscerally repulsive to me. We tried pegging a few times (strap on) by my request early in our marriage but the moment I saw she wasn’t into it that was it for me (unfortunately). Mid-act she suddenly seemed to get weirded out by it - I suspect she may share the same thoughts as UpsideDownWorld above (based totally in ignorance btw). Not worth it to me to revisit this. I suspect if anything her views on that have calcified over our decades together. 



DownByTheRiver said:


> Men are who get off better on anal sex because they have a prostate.


Hardly. The first time we ever tried anal sex (me penetrating her, which was years after she had pegged me a few times btw), it was actually her idea. We now engage in PIA regularly and while she holds a toy on her clit for both PIV and PIA, she ALWAYS comes way harder and longer with PIA. Further, she normally has a PIV refractory period of 2-3+ days but the times she had a big O from PIV and less than 24 hours later she‘s then had an equally large or larger O from PIA.

I absolutely love the tightness of PIA and also come way harder with the intense pressure as she squeezes me. The only downside to PIA is that after her massive O her anus quickly feels overstimulated and wants me out asap, which is a challenge when my O can last for minutes….


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

gr8ful1 said:


> Not at all. Can’t explain it but the (occasional) thought of a penis on my wife is hot, but the thought of me having sex with a man is viscerally repulsive to me. We tried pegging a few times (strap on) by my request early in our marriage but the moment I saw she wasn’t into it that was it for me (unfortunately). Mid-act she suddenly seemed to get weirded out by it - I suspect she may share the same thoughts as UpsideDownWorld above (based totally in ignorance btw). Not worth it to me to revisit this. I suspect if anything her views on that have calcified over our decades together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but as the article I posted explains, not all women have good sensation from their vaginal wall. Think how many women don't get off from vaginal sex alone.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> I don't know but seems as though some people better be careful, don't want to get a pink sock. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Thanks a lot. I had to look that term up on Urban Dictionary and now I’m having visions of prolapsed rectums.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

gr8ful1 said:


> Can’t explain it but the (occasional) thought of a penis on my wife is hot, but the thought of me having sex with a man is viscerally repulsive to me. I suspect she may share the same thoughts as UpsideDownWorld above (based totally in ignorance btw).


If there's a penis on your wife she would be a man. A feminine man but a man. So you get turned on by the idea of having sex with a man. Which is fine, absolutely nothing wrong with, but this weird reality where people who think that's gay are ignorant is just that, weird. 

There was a guy on my old forum who used to incessantly talk about his collection of anal beads. He needed something up his behind so much he would even bring them with him when he went to visit his girlfriends parents for a few days but would never admit out loud that he used them on himself. There seems to be this hang up where a lot of guys are doing all kind of gay sex acts but don't want to admit to themselves it's gay. "Yeah I suck a dildo for 10 minutes before we have sex but only on my wife! It would be gross doing that to a guy". 

Maybe we need to come up with a term other than gay for it so it becomes more socially acceptable. Because there's really nothing wrong with indulging in whatever it is that turns you on. Whatever label it might fall under. With a few rare exceptions.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

And no, I've never been pegged and don't have the desire. I do however want to peg my wife.

Whether it's because I'm a closeted gay top or because she's never had that before and it's a turn on to take her virginity in that way I'm not sure, but I'm guessing it would be the latter.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

gaius said:


> If there's a penis on your wife she would be a man. A feminine man but a man. So you get turned on by the idea of having sex with a man. Which is fine, absolutely nothing wrong with, but this weird reality where people who think that's gay are ignorant is just that, weird.


It's actually a common fantasy among men, and some women as well, for their woman to magically grow a penis for a short duration. Look up Futas. Well maybe not for you. But that is the common ideal. Some would view the mythological hermaphrodite (as opposed to what one actually is) as close enough to count as a woman with a penis. They are already in the fantasy realm, so this step is not that far gone, and yet remain straight.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

gaius said:


> If there's a penis on your wife she would be a man. A feminine man but a man. So you get turned on by the idea of having sex with a man. Which is fine, absolutely nothing wrong with, but this weird reality where people who think that's gay are ignorant is just that, weird.
> 
> There was a guy on my old forum who used to incessantly talk about his collection of anal beads. He needed something up his behind so much he would even bring them with him when he went to visit his girlfriends parents for a few days but would never admit out loud that he used them on himself. There seems to be this hang up where a lot of guys are doing all kind of gay sex acts but don't want to admit to themselves it's gay. "Yeah I suck a dildo for 10 minutes before we have sex but only on my wife! It would be gross doing that to a guy".
> 
> Maybe we need to come up with a term other than gay for it so it becomes more socially acceptable. Because there's really nothing wrong with indulging in whatever it is that turns you on. Whatever label it might fall under. With a few rare exceptions.


My friend who is an expert on these things says being gay all depends if you are the catcher or pitcher. Not sure where pegging falls into this, but I imagine it's primary principles still apply.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

gaius said:


> If there's a penis on your wife she would be a man. A feminine man but a man.


I don’t expect you to understand this, but no. Decades ago I saw some pics / video of a true hermaphrodite - a very feminine looking person, with natural breasts, a vagina, AND a penis. THAT seemed hot. I’ve seen pics / video of “transsexual women” but I have zero attraction to them (quite the opposite really). All I see is a man who’s had some surgery and taken estrogen. Such also make me go 🤮


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

gaius said:


> And no, I've never been pegged and don't have the desire. I do however want to peg my wife.
> 
> Whether it's because I'm a closeted gay top or because she's never had that before and it's a turn on to take her virginity in that way I'm not sure, but I'm guessing it would be the latter.


I'm not following...like strap on a devise over your own penis? For what purpose? That would just take the sensation out of it...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I'm not following...like strap on a devise over your own penis? For what purpose? That would just take the sensation out of it...


I think he just means anal sex with his wife, at least that is what I took from it since he mentioned taking her "virginity" back there. 



UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> My friend who is an expert on these things says being gay all depends if you are the catcher or pitcher. Not sure where pegging falls into this, but I imagine it's primary principles still apply.


You can desire anal stimulation and not be gay. I have zero desire to be with a man, but I'm not going to say no to my wife providing some kind of anal stimulation. I don't think that would make me gay.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Men get off on stimulation there because prostates become stimulated pretty reliably, whereas not all women get a good sensation from it because like the article explains their sensation only comes from the next door being the vagina and not all women actually get stimulated from pressure on their walls of their vagina but more around the opening and clitoris area. But prostates that men have are easily stimulated by whatever digits or toys. That is not to say that just because men's prostates get stimulated means that putting a large sex toy up there in the pain from that doesn't outweigh any pleasure if they might get from the stimulation of the prostate. And of course same way with women. The unpleasantness can certainly outweigh the pleasantness. 

But you don't have to insert something big to get the stimulation on either men or women. That would just be up to the individual.

Of course this thread asked specifically about pegging which does use the big sex toy.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

One of the primary forms of sexual activity amongst gay men is oral sex, does that mean I’m gay because I like blowjobs? Some of the logic here is just off.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

CallingDrLove said:


> One of the primary forms of sexual activity amongst gay men is oral sex, does that mean I’m gay because I like blowjobs? Some of the logic here is just off.


Well if you are sucking a penis and are a man, yea I'd think that you are gay.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Well if you are sucking a penis and are a man, yea I'd think that you are gay.


logic is hard.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Well if you are sucking a penis and are a man, yea I'd think that you are gay.


But if a guy is sucking your penis you aren't gay?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> But if a guy is sucking your penis you aren't gay?


Good question...idk, but not as gay as the guy sucking!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

CallingDrLove said:


> One of the primary forms of sexual activity amongst gay men is oral sex, does that mean I’m gay because I like blowjobs? Some of the logic here is just off.


I guess it boils down to if you like a phallic shape item shoved in your butt or not.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> But if a guy is sucking your penis you aren't gay?


No, that's gay


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Good question...idk, but not as gay as the guy sucking!


Never knew there were different magnitudes of being gay.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> No, that's gay


So I thought too, lol.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> No, that's gay


What if he's wearing a wig and you are drunk?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> What if he's wearing a wig and you are drunk?


Still gay and I've never been that drunk! LOL Remember, if it has an apple it has a banana.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> But if a guy is sucking your penis you aren't gay?


The answer to this is you're gay if you know you are gay. There are people who just try things and there are also people who do things for money and not because they're gay. There are also guys who get too drunk, just like there are women who get too drunk, and forfeit their ability to make up-to-the-minute choices and don't mind a mouth on them (or other parts) until they sober up. There are people whose hormones have a long way to go before they are fully developed who may be very confused about their gender, because it's still developing. I call those people children and teenagers, but I have seen this sort of confusion up into the 20s. After all, the brain isn't mature until mid-twenties, and people's hormones and maturity do develop at somewhat different times. 

I was very good friends with two younger guys. It seemed more obvious to me they were going to be gay than it was to them. They had societal (and family) reasons to be fighting it. One had a girlfriend but would occasionally tell me she was trying to tantalize him (with a sick expression on his face that made me laugh really hard.) The other was very sexually repressed, had nightmares about sex and was celibate. Of course, I wondered if he'd been molested, but his family seemed really innocuous. Still, he might have been real young and he might have blocked it out or something. 

We are all a composite of traits and tendencies that determine where we fall sexually and emotionally, and that is not an either/or situation but a scale of high to low. Of course, if you're mainly attracted to women and they are attracted to you, you may have no reason to cross the street to see what the other side is like. 

Gay guys I have been friends with over the years like to tell stories of straight guys who want to secretly get BJs from them, all very secret, and usually drunk, of course. And early on, psychologists would suggest that the very people who actively hate on gays are more threatened by them than most for a reason. 

It really is this simple: There are all kinds.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I'm not following...like strap on a devise over your own penis? For what purpose? That would just take the sensation out of it...


He is most likely not aware of what has been presented earlier in the thread that pegging is only through a strap-on. He is more likely think straight anal sex instead of pegging.

That said, taking the sensation out of it for a male can be exactly the purpose. Either because the couple are in a D/s relationship when she as the Domme is denying that sensation to her male submissive, or it could be a matter of the male knowing he climaxes too easy and soon and used the cover as a way to prolong time prior to his own climax.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The answer to this is you're gay if you know you are gay. There are people who just try things and there are also people who do things for money and not because they're gay. There are also guys who get too drunk, just like there are women who get too drunk, and forfeit their ability to make up-to-the-minute choices and don't mind a mouth on them (or other parts) until they sober up. There are people whose hormones have a long way to go before they are fully developed who may be very confused about their gender, because it's still developing. I call those people children and teenagers, but I have seen this sort of confusion up into the 20s. After all, the brain isn't mature until mid-twenties, and people's hormones and maturity do develop at somewhat different times.
> 
> I was very good friends with two younger guys. It seemed more obvious to me they were going to be gay than it was to them. They had societal (and family) reasons to be fighting it. One had a girlfriend but would occasionally tell me she was trying to tantalize him (with a sick expression on his face that made me laugh really hard.) The other was very sexually repressed, had nightmares about sex and was celibate. Of course, I wondered if he'd been molested, but his family seemed really innocuous. Still, he might have been real young and he might have blocked it out or something.
> 
> ...


As a way to sum up a lot of the above; orientation is attraction not action. Doing any given action is not being gay in and of itself. But for some reason, those that fear "the gay" the most, can't seem to grasp that simple concept.


----------



## Griswold (1 mo ago)

Funny you should ask. I just ordered a box of nitrile gloves  My wife loves anal play but thought we might invest in gloves to keep things safe. We've discussed having her try a little when she's doing oral on me. Not that I'm craving that - but good for the goose, good for the gander (see what I did there??). For close to 20 years anal sex was a fantastic part of our play time. I loved it. So I can't make a stink (see what I did there) about her playing a little with me. If this thread is still alive by the time we try, maybe I'll come back and leak the news. (See what...oh never mind )


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Griswold said:


> Funny you should ask. I just ordered a box of nitrile gloves  My wife loves anal play but thought we might invest in gloves to keep things safe. We've discussed having her try a little when she's doing oral on me. Not that I'm craving that - but good for the goose, good for the gander (see what I did there??). For close to 20 years anal sex was a fantastic part of our play time. I loved it. So I can't make a stink (see what I did there) about her playing a little with me. If this thread is still alive by the time we try, maybe I'll come back and leak the news. (See what...oh never mind )


Reminds me if this


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Has anyone ever been Winnipegged in Manitoba? Or anywhere else?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

manwithnoname said:


> Has anyone ever been Winnipegged in Manitoba? Or anywhere else?


Is that like an Old King Clancy in Ontario or a Dirty Snowplow in Regina?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Numb26 said:


> Is that like an Old King Clancy in Ontario or a Dirty Snowplow in Regina?


I had to google those …. Ruined maple syrup for me!


----------

